# Need Meatloaf Recipe



## gulfeagle (May 23, 2005)

Anybody have a Grandma's Bestest Super Deluxe Model meatloaf recipe that you would share?


----------



## IMBIT2 (Aug 12, 2005)

bump

I've been craving meatloaf and need a good recipe also


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Hmmmm...*

I make it all the time, but dont really have a receipe. The ingredients I use are below, for about a 2# one.

2# ground beef
1 green pepper chopped up in pea sized hunks or slightly smaller
1 med onion chopped up in pea sized hunks or slightly smaller
1 egg
1/2 small can of tomato paste
about 1/2 to one cup of "garlic flavored" bread crumbs-enough to make it "stand up proud".
1 tablespoon of Wouschesthire sauce or however you spell it!

Dump everything in a bowl, take off your ring, and squish it togeather!! Dont over "squish" as it will make it kind of "heavy" ..less squishing = ligher loaf. Add a little more bread crumbs if it is too limp. Form into a loaf, and put on a greased cookie sheet. Dump other 1/2 of tomato paste on top and smear around. Cook til done at 350 for about 3/4 an hour to 1 1/4 an hour--depending on how "thick" your loaf is. If in doubt, slice it an push apart and look, if not done enough, push back togeather and cook longer. The only trick is to get enough bread crumbs so that it stands up and doesn't "sag" because it is too limp. If too limp, it will kind of "melt" and spread out a little on your cookie sheet, still good, just doesn't hold its' form like you made it.

There are many variations on this and many other things you can add (jalapenos! crumbs on top, etc) but that is your basic recepie. I use the same recepie for 1 1/4# to 3# just adjust everything. You may like more green peppers,..or less...more onions...or less. Your call.

PS--cover your cookie or pizza sheet with alum foil--makes clean up a LOT easier.

Later
R3F


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Ditto was R3 said except I add a couple of cans of Rotel to the mixture
and then melt a package of shredded cheddar cheese over it for about
15 minutes at the end....*mouth watering* haha


----------



## huntnfetish (Nov 16, 2005)

*Meatloaf*

My recipe is also similar to R3F with 2-3 pounds of ground chuck, chopped onions and bell pepper and 1 tsp. of Worchestershire sauce. I've deleted the egg and bread crumbs and added 1 Tbsp of corn starch and about 1/4 tsp of garlic powder, some shredded carrots, 1/3-1/2 cup, and deleted the tomato paste and replaced it with a can of tomato sauce poured on top of the loaf and then baked at 350 degrees for about an hour. You can also add 1-2 Tbsp of water for moistness if the hamburger meat is not already full of water!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

This is the recipe we use at KFBC for our Wednesday night suppers. Everyone raves about it. Hope you like it.

Mama Meat Loaf

2 pounds ground beef, 90-95% lean
1 cup soft bread crumbs
3/4 cup chopped onion
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper
3 eggs
1 1/3 cups milk
1/2 cup chopped bell pepper
4 ounces chopped mushrooms
1 cup packed brown sugar
1 cup catsup
1 1/2 teaspoons dry mustard
3/4 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
Preheat oven to 350 degrees.
Combine ground beef, bread crumbs, onion, bell pepper, mushrooms, salt, pepper, eggs and milk (this is easiest done with hands); pat into loaf, placing in a 9 x 13-inch pan. Bake 45 minutes or until slightly pink in center. Meanwhile combine brown sugar, catsup, dry mustard and Worcestershire sauce. Pour over meat loaf when done. Return to oven and bake another 10-15 minutes or until sauce is bubbly. Serves 10-12


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I'm sorry, I was typing so fast and forgot to check my response before I sent it, but the recipe should be titled, Mama's Meat Loaf.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Ps*

After thinking about it, if anyone uses my "basic" recepie above, you had better downgrade that Tablespoon of Wouschestire sauce to a teaspoon. I never measure, just two or three squirts from the bottle, until it "feels right". But it is prolly closer to a teaspoon than a tablespoon. Sorry. I did the recepie off the top of my head--dont have a recepie. Oh yeah and some coarse ground black peper.

Later
R3F


----------



## huntnfetish (Nov 16, 2005)

*meatloaf*

Yeah, I don't use written recipes or measure stuff either so I didn't include S and P which are sort of a given and always included!


----------



## Joe (Dec 13, 2005)

*Hernandez Family Recipe*

2lb. Ground Beef
1 Can of Pace Picante Sauce
1 Link of Chappel Hill Pork and Venison Sausage
4 Hard boiled eggs.

Take ground beef and add Pace Picante Sauce this is basically the green onion, peppers, and things of other recipes use the mild sauce. Mix together in a loaf pan pack in the meat half way then layer with sliced boiled eggs and set sausage in the middle. then repack the remaining ground beef. Let Cook for an Hour or Hour and a Half till nice dark brown on the outside. Slice in the loaf pan comes out very juicy and has a great presentation with the egg and sausage on the inside.

Recommend some garlic mashed potatoes and fresh cut chives.
Green Beans with xtra bacon.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Ok,*

You guys cant come "diddley bopping" into the recepie section with the girls and us other cooks, asking for recepies, and then not give a follow up report on which you used, and how it turned out!! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

R3F,
I like your idea of follow up reports. I tried a version of the Hernandez recipe. I used ground venison, and added chopped jalapeno and worcestershire also. I used mild picante sauce but should have used med. or hot. The sliced meatloaf was also good with more smoked sausage and melted cheese sprinkled on top.


----------



## Castaway Kay (May 21, 2004)

*Here is my meatloaf recipe...*

When I was younger I always HATED my meatloaf and one day asked my mother in law what I was doing wrong... I told her what all I was putting into it and halfway through she was like "WHOH!, too much, keep it simple stupid" umm.. ok... she showed me how to make hers and it's been a smash hit ever since. As a matter of fact, for a very SHORT time in Channelview there was a diner restaraunt that opened up at the corner of Sheldon Rd and Woodforest. I was the head cook in the kitchen (shame the young owner had no clue how to run a buisness and it closed shortly after opening) but my meatloaf, cornbread, chicken fried steak and fried green tomatoes were all smash hits there. The meatloaf was of course the best seller and we sold out daily. There is no set recipe, this is from my head.

2 to 3 lbs of hamburger meat or ground chuck (vary to your family size)
1 to 2 eggs
Seasoned breadcrumbs (you must use SEASONED, not plain)
1 small can of tomatoe sauce
milk

Place ground meat in a large mixing bowl and pour in about a cup of breadcrumbs. Add one to two eggs (depending on how much meat and crumbs your using). Pour about 1/4 to 1/3 of the small can of tomatoe sauce into the mixture. Start mixing and combining everything. when almost completely mixed, add about 1/3 cup of milk and mix well. The mixture should change in consistancy and feel very soft, but still hold together. If too wet add more breadcrumbs, if too dry add a little more milk. The milk is the secret ingredient to this meatloaf and believe me, it makes ALL the differance!!
DO NOT ADD SALT OR PEPPER OR ANY OTHER SEASONINGS. Trust me on this, it doesn't come out bland at all, but quite flavorful.
Shape into a loaf in a cassarole dish, and I like to cut 3 slits crosswise, one in the middle and two closer to the ends for more even and thorough cooking.
Bake at 350º for about 40 to 45 minutes. Pour reserved tomato sauce over top of meatloaf and return to oven for 5 to 10 minutes longer, just to "set" the sauce on top.
Remove from oven and allow to set approx. 5 to 10 minutes before slicing and serving.

Kay


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Thanks Pod*

Thanks for the follow up, I think I will have to try that one after looking at your pics.

I think I will try the milk from Kay also, but I cant imagine meatloaf w/o onions and green peppers. I lived in Channelview for about 5 years and remember Kay on Sheldon. She was the friendly "lady that wore red" with a smile and a wave for everyone!! LOL Just kidding.

Later
R3F


----------



## sandman (May 21, 2004)

Try substituting seasoned cornbread stuffing mix for the breadcrumbs. No soggy sections in the loaf and makes fantastic sandwiches the next day.


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

I make meat loafs various ways but I always use 2/3 hamburger meat and 1/3 lean ground pork. So for a 3 pound meatloaf, use 1 pound of ground pork with 2 pounds beef. Try it, chances are you'll like it.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Easy pleasing Meatloaf
prep time 10 min cooking time 1hr. 10 min.

2 eggs slightly beaten 
2lbs. lean ground beef
1 pkg. 6 oz. stove top stuffing for chicken
1 cup water
1/2 cup kraft original bbq sauce
preheat oven to 375
place lean beef, stuffing mix, water, beaten eggs and 1/4 cup bbq sauce in large bowl.
mix all ingredients together with wooden spoon just until blended.
shape meat mixture into oval loaf in 13x9inch baking dish makes it easier to pour out excess fat. 
top meatloaf with remaing bbq sauce cover and bake 1 hr. uncover for 10 min and bake for golden brown color
easy meatloaf


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Mix in a bowl:
1# Ground Round
1 egg - slightly beaten
Finely Chopped Onion - to taste
Seasoned Bread Crumbs
Small Can of Rotel Tomatos - to taste (about 1/2 can usually does it for me)
You can vary the topping with 57 Sauce, A-1 Sauce, Heinz Chili Sauce, Heinz Catsup, etc.

Bake in a preheated 375° (I like a Pyrex Brownie Pan) for 45 minutes - 1 hour (until the joices are clear). Goes good with mashed 'taters.


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

2lds ground beef
1ld ground sausage
2 eggs beaten
1 large onion diced
1 large green pepper diced.
season all or tony's to taste
1 can tomatoe soup
2 slices of stale bread ( to soak up the grease) do not eat the bread.

Mix all ingrediants except soup and bread together and form into shape of bread pan. Place in bread pan on top of bread. 15 mins before meatloaf is done pour tomatoe soup on top and let finish baking. Enjoy


----------



## johnwish (9 mo ago)

Try adding some sage and thyme or some Worcestershire sauce for a more flavorful dish. Finally, don’t forget to season with fresh cracked pepper and Worcestershire sauce.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

__





Chef Paul's Meat Loaf | Louisiana Kitchen & Culture







louisiana.kitchenandculture.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

